# denunciare a piede libero



## Gianni2

What does this mean: denuncia a piede libero per guida in stato di ebbrezza.

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## moodywop

Gianni2 said:
			
		

> What does this mean: denuncia all  *a* piede libero per guida in stato di ebbrezza.
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.


 
_Guida in stato di ebbrezza _is _DWI(driving while intoxicated). _Someone was charged _(denuncia _is a noun) with DWI but not arrested.

_A piede libero _sounds like _footloose _but actually means out on bail/parole.

Btw is _DWI _the same as _DUI(driving under the influence)_ and which of the two is more commonly used?

Carlo


----------



## Jana337

moodywop said:
			
		

> Btw is _DWI _the same as _DUI(driving under the influence)_ and which of the two is more commonly used?
> 
> Carlo


Moved here.

Jana


----------



## disegno

che cosa è "denunciare a piede libero"?

...lo hanno denunciato a piede libero per interruzione di pubblico servizio.

would that be like "they 'read him the riot act' for interrupting a public utility"? (they blasted him verbally....)

thanks! I was a little off on what I thought it meant! ma piede libero ha senso adesso.


----------



## sweet_jane

giuliaguidi said:
			
		

> Si potrebbe tradurre: "He was released on bail for interruption of public service".


 
"Released" implies he was jailed. He was just "denunciato". How could you say that in English? Charged?


----------



## ElaineG

Well, released only really implies that he was arrested (it could mean that he was jailed also), but even if you were only arrested briefly prior to charging, you would still stay "released".

After Carlo pulled the emergency brake on the subway, two officers arrested him and took him into custody.  At his arraignment later that day, he was charged with interruption of public services and then released on bail.


----------



## Elisa68

I agree with sweet jane. Denunciato a piede libero means that he's not been arrested, not even for a moment. It only means that he was charged with interruption of public services.
A piede libero=without been arrested

No, intendevo proprio che non e' mai stato arrestato o fermato (fermo di polizia). La definizione di denuncia a piede libero implica proprio questo. Poi che venga usata diversamente dai quotidiani e' un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## ElaineG

Well, I would say "charged without arrest" then, we don't really have that procedure  -- a booking (even if only as a formality) normally proceeds arraignment.


----------



## Silvia

A piede libero: in libertà

Può riferirsi ad un omicida in libertà o un imputato in attesa di giudizio, credo che in entrambi i casi possa andare bene la locuzione "at large".


----------



## ElaineG

Hi Silvia (nice to see you)

Forgive the English -- I'm waiting for my coffee.

"At large" suggests that the criminal has not been found or arrested yet.

"The murderer is still at large, and the community is terrified."

If he is in attesa di giudizio, he's not "at large"; he's out on bail or released on his own recognizance (in our system), but as yours doesn't seem to require an arrest, I'd say "free/at liberty pending trial".


----------



## Silvia

Grazie Elaine , 

come sospettavo at large va bene solo in uno dei due casi. Quindi "a piede libero" avrebbe due diversi traducenti in inglese, a seconda del contesto.


----------



## Elisa68

In realtà non credo che a piede libero possa essere tradotto con _at large_ in nessun caso. 

Secondo la descrizione di Elaine _at large_ sembra essere _latitante (fugitive?),_ mentre una persona a piede libero (non _denuncia a piede libero _che abbiamo visto essere un'altra cosa) è una persona che non è più sottoposta a custodia, ma non necessariamente un criminale armato e pericoloso.

Il Dizionario Oxford traduce _at large_ come _a piede libero_; _in libertà,_
ma mette tra parentesi [killer].

Mi piacerebbe conoscere l'opinione dei nativi sulla definizione di _at large_.


----------



## Silvia

Elisa, io mi riferivo all'espressione "a piede libero" e non a "denuncia a piede libero" di cui non conosco i dettagli... ci vorrebbe un legale 

Tra l'altro, non credo che la denuncia a piede libero comporti il pagamento di una cauzione, in quanto quest'ultima è prevista solo per il rilascio...


----------



## Elisa68

Silvia said:
			
		

> Elisa, io mi riferivo all'espressione "a piede libero"


Sì, anch'io mi riferivo all'espressione a piede libero nel mio post precedente.


> Tra l'altro, non credo che la denuncia a piede libero comporti il pagamento di una cauzione, in quanto quest'ultima è prevista solo per il rilascio...


Ti riferisci al processo penale italiano o americano? Perchè in quello italiano non esiste la cauzione...
Per quanto riguarda _la denuncia a piede libero_ ribadisco quanto già detto nei post #7 e #9, e cioè che nulla ha a che vedere con lo stato di detenzione.


----------



## Silvia

Elisa, stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa. Solo che io ho fornito una traduzione in più per l'espressione "a piede libero", che però nulla ha a che vedere con il traducente cercato da disegno, che a quanto pare non esiste, o se esiste non l'abbiamo ancora trovato


----------



## disegno

So, he was charged with the crime, but not legally booked, he was just publicly reprimanded for his bad behavior and let go.

Would you say then there is a difference between "denounce" in English where it means to expose, censure or malign while it means "to charge with a crime" in Italian, or am I splitting hairs...In the US system you are, I guess, "denounced" with a crime and a court must prove you guilty...Can you use denuciare for saying someone has behaved badly without implying a charging and a crime?


----------



## Elisa68

disegno said:
			
		

> So, he was charged with the crime, but not legally booked, he was just publicly reprimanded for his bad behavior and let go.


No, _denunciato_ means that he is charged with a crime but not simply publicly reprimanded. He still has to face a criminal trial.


----------



## Silvia

Denunciare un reato = to report a crime
Denunciare qualcuno = to press charges against someone

I would translate "to charge someone" as accusare qualcuno o incolpare qualcuno (di qualcosa). Invece quando si denuncia qualcuno, l'accusa contro la persona viene fatta presso l'autorità giudiziaria, magistratura, polizia... Non so se "to charge someone" implica questo.


----------



## ElaineG

Solo le autorità possono "charge someone with a crime", dunque sono d'accordo che "press charges" è meglio per denunciare quando il soggetto è una persona privata.

Ma, la polizia può denunciare qualcuno o no? (Non capisco bene il sistemà giudiziario italiano, benché io legga tanti gialli  ).


----------



## Gianni2

Perhaps the person charged was given a citation  (a ticket) then allowed to go on his way, allowing him to pay a fine by mail or to go to court to contest the charges.
Gianni


----------



## Silvia

This is getting more and more confusing 

Let's get back to disegno's question (though we don't have any element about the story he read). Interruzione di pubblico servizio is a crime punished by the Italian Law (article 340 of the Penal Code). What is considered as public service? Anything for the community such as health services, trains, buses, government offices etc.
If John prevents Jim from practising his profession, Tim can press charges against John (where John is a rebel attacking Jim who is a doctor and Tim is a patient waiting for a transplant). Jim got injured and couldn't operate and there were no other doctors available that morning.
Anyway, John goes back home as if nothing had happened, that means the police could not catch him in the act (no flagrancy). The police show Tim some pictures so that he can identify the offender, now they can name the offender and Tim can denunciare John a piede libero.

That was just an example and I hope it makes sense... For the rest, we'd really need a lawyer!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Wow, I've just read this thread *'a piede libero'* and I find it so difficult, but I always hear/read that expression ('a piede libero') in the media!

My question is first of all if there's any difference between 'arrestare a piede libero' and 'denunciare a piede libero'? I've heard both.

Ciao da 
Marta


----------



## Juri

Out on bail = a piede libero
Non conosco pero' esattamente l'iter, mi sembra che in ambedue i casi 
(?arrestare?)debba decidere il giudice.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Ah ecco, quindi, una 'denuncia a piede libero' non ha nulla a che vedere con la 'denuncia' normale che la supposta vittima va a fare (a sporgere?) alle forze dell'ordine, esatto?

Marta


----------



## la reine victoria

disegno said:
			
		

> So, he was charged with the crime, but not legally booked, he was just publicly reprimanded for his bad behavior and let go.
> 
> Would you say then there is a difference between "denounce" in English where it means to expose, censure or malign while it means "to charge with a crime" in Italian, or am I splitting hairs...In the US system you are, I guess, "denounced" with a crime and a court must prove you guilty...Can you use denuciare for saying someone has behaved badly without implying a charging and a crime?


 


Here is what Word Ref Dictionary gives as translations, Disegno.

http://www.wordreference.com/iten/denunciare


LRV


----------



## Juri

Penso di si. Ho chiesto anche a mia figlia traduttrice in tribunale, ma e' fuori. Se qc non va mi rifaccio vivo.


----------



## Frenko

Sì una denuncia si sporge  
per il resto tutto ok ma aggiungo un link


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Mille grazie, Juri!  

Grazie Frenko  , ma nessuno dei thread che mi segnali mi spiega la differenza fra il verbo 'arrestare' e il verbo 'denunciare' a piede libero. Sono la stessa cosa? Oppure no?

Marta


----------



## Elisa68

No Alice, non sono la stessa cosa. La _denuncia a piede libero_ e' diversa dalla denuncia fatta da un privato ad esempio al commissariato di Polizia. La denuncia a piede libero e' fatta dall'Autorita' e non dal privato cittadino, ed e' semplicemente un modo per dire che l'indagato non viene arrestato ma viene iscritto nel registro degli indagati in attesa dell'eventuale processo. 
_Arrestare_ l'indagato vuole invece dire che lo stesso viene posto in custodia cautelare in carcere. Puo' anche essere successivamente rilasciato, ma, in questo caso, non e' denunciato a piede libero.

Spero di aver chiarito.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Ah, ecco! Mi pare di capire...  

"Denunciato a piede libero" e' simile di "indagato" per qualche cosa (e lasciato libero nel frattempo).

Per questo, quando certe volte i giornalisti dicono "arresto a piede libero" fanno un controsenso (o mischiano due espressioni)? Mi pare di si'!  

Grazie da
Marta


----------



## Elisa68

Si', arrestato a piede libero non esiste!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Che roba!  Io credo di avere capito: quando dicono il non-esistente "arrestare a piede libero", cercano di dire "su cauzione"! Ti faccio un esempio che ho ritrovato:

- La rapper Lil'Kim è in stato d'*arresto* *a* *piede* *libero* per non essersi presentata presso la corte municipale di Teaneck, in New Jersey, all'udienza relativa a *...* 

Si direbbe: -E' sta "rilasciata su cauzione" per... Esatto? 

("Rilasciato su cauzione" me l'ha insegnato una volta il mio partner, per cui penso dovrebbe andare bene).  

Certo la cauzione l'ha gia' persa una volta per non essersi presentata!

Marta


----------



## Elisa68

Si', ma attenzione: non e' dell'Italia che si sta parlando. Il sitema americano e' abbastanza diverso dal nostro, quindi i giornalisti hanno difficolta' a rendere in italiano termini e situazioni processuali differenti.


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Oh, ok: direi allora che l'espressione "arresto a piede libero" esiste "in italiano" ma non e' alcun concetto che appartiene al sistema legale italiano (bensi' e' a volte usato nei media italiani per descrivere l'essere rilasciato su cauzione in USA)!

Grazie mille davvero!
Marta


----------



## Elisa68

Esatto. Anche se devo dire che e' una maniera molto particolare di descrivere la situazione. Credo che la maggioranza dei giornalisti italiani usi tranquillamente la frase: _rilasciato dietro cauzione_ o_ su cauzione,_ comprensibile per i lettori grazie alla familiarita' con film e telefilm americani.


----------



## Not A Morning Person

Elisa68 said:


> In realtà non credo che a piede libero possa essere tradotto con _at large_ in nessun caso.
> 
> Secondo la descrizione di Elaine _at large_ sembra essere _latitante (fugitive?),_ mentre una persona a piede libero (non _denuncia a piede libero _che abbiamo visto essere un'altra cosa) è una persona che non è più sottoposta a custodia, ma non necessariamente un criminale armato e pericoloso.
> 
> Il Dizionario Oxford traduce _at large_ come _a piede libero_; _in libertà,_
> ma mette tra parentesi [killer].
> 
> Mi piacerebbe conoscere l'opinione dei nativi sulla definizione di _at large_.



Scusate, vorrei riaprire il thread perché ancora non mi è chiara una cosa... Se at large non è la traduzione corretta per  "a piede libero" in senso generale, come si potrebbe rendere in inglese quest'espressione? Su altri siti avevo trovato "on the loose", è corretto oppure no?  Grazie mille per la pazienza


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Not A Morning Person said:


> Scusate, vorrei riaprire il thread perché ancora non mi è chiara una cosa... Se at large non è la traduzione corretta per  "a piede libero" in senso generale, come si potrebbe rendere in inglese quest'espressione? Su altri siti avevo trovato "on the loose", è corretto oppure no?  Grazie mille per la pazienza


E' nel dizionario

piede libero - Dizionario italiano-inglese WordReference


----------



## Not A Morning Person

Paulfromitaly said:


> E' nel dizionario
> 
> piede libero - Dizionario italiano-inglese WordReference



Grazie infinite, non l'avevo visto! Però mi sorge un dubbio: "out on bail" non significa letteralmente libero su cauzione?


----------

